# Jig Swap 2006



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Still looking for at least 4 more people, ice is coming soon!(I Hope!)

Harry


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

If they can be "hand tied" jigs count me in.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

ficious said:


> tommytubular,
> Nice looking fly! Ice flies are fine with me, I love gills!


Start tying. The perfect addition for finicky gills and crappies!

Harry


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

we may want to post this in the warm water forum, as there aren't that many people that browse this forum before the lakes start to freeze.

Mike


----------



## landshark (Aug 1, 2005)

count me in. i will post a photo as soon as i can get home.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Well, we have our 10 people. I will leave it open til tomorrow night, then it closes and everyone will know how many to make. I will PM my mailing address on saturday night(late).


Here's the list of participants:

deputy865 ******
bhorn *********
Fishcapades ****
mkroulik *******
neil duffey *****
tommytubular *** Red Glow Devil
Nine Milly ******
landshark ******
Lily Duck ****** I got the email about your post, but I don't see it. PM me
ficious ******** glow perch jig I'd call Plain Jane

Looking forward to seeing everyones creations! Post a picture if you can. It's easier than toe tagging each jig. Ice is getting close! Puddles around my house didn't melt today!

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

The jig swap is now closed to new entries. There will be 9 entries, I will take a group shot when they are all here. I'm looking forward to seeing everyones creations! 

Address PM sent, please let me know if you didn't get one.

Harry


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

well they arent the best in the world due to old paint and no thinner but heres a take on a salmon classic i changed some things for what color usualy works raly good for me on LSC i call it the duffberry muffin:lol: its bent in the style of a kens


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Guys,

I will ship as soon as everyones entry is here. With the cold snap coming on, who knows, maybe someone will get something walkable soon. I will ship in slide top cases in small padded manilla envelope, so you know what to look for.

deputy865 ******
bhorn *********
Fishcapades ****
mkroulik ******* sent
neil duffey *****
tommytubular *** 
Nine Milly ******
landshark ******
ficious ******** here...go figure

I will post as they arrive.

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

mkroulik,

Nice jigs, look like gill killers! 


Looks like the weather is finally cooperating. Please send when you can, so maybe I can get them out next weekend or so.

deputy865 ******
bhorn ********* sent
Fishcapades ****
mkroulik ******* here
neil duffey *****
tommytubular *** 
Nine Milly ******
landshark ******
ficious ******** here...go figure

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Looks like the ice isn't far away, PLEASE get your jigs to me ASAP so I can get them distributed to everyone. If you intend to participate, PM me with your status if it isn't listed.

Thanks,
harry


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Harry,

whats the final count on how many we are sending? I'm counting 9 swappers and 1 for the Steve's ice jig box....for a total of 10.....right?

I tied a few last night and I think i have them covered....but want to make certian.

Also....I guess i have a quick question on return postage. A couple swaps I've sent a SASE and the return postage.....is this what I'm doing again for this one?

thanks in advance...

tommy


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

tommytubular,

Yes, the amount to send is 10 pcs. It's too much trouble(for me) to have everyone exlude their own copy. I will pick up the return postage and everyone will get a little slider top case to keep them in. I hope to have all the entries in my hands by the Sunday(10th) so I can mail them to everyone to use them by the following weekend. Looking forward to seeing everyone jigs/flies.

Harry


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

sent at noon time today... should have em wed.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Harry,
Mine will be sent out tomrrow evening......... I had to do some final touches on my glow paint

Anyways ill make sure to also post a pic tomrrow morning of them too.

Carl


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Here are my jigs.








They glow like crazy, but for some reason my camera wont take a decent picture of them with the flash off.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

bhorn,

Got your message, it'll work it out. Ponds around here start to completely freeze, can't wait!

Fishcapades,

Nice looking baits! I have the same problem trying to take a pic of mine glowing, just doesn't work out. Time for a new camera anyway, maybe learn how to use the new one.

Here's the current situation, marked sent if they are said to be on the way:

deputy865 ******
bhorn ********* sent
Fishcapades **** sent
mkroulik ******* here
neil duffey ***** sent
tommytubular *** sent
Nine Milly ******
landshark ******
ficious ******** here

Harry


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

might i sugest that if you havea more up scale camera, that you charge up the glow as much as possible(under a black light) and set you appature speed waaaaaaaaaaay down so that your exsposure time is like 10 seconds... make sure to have the camera on a stable tripod that wont move. that should give you a good glowing picture. you can photo under the black light, no need to turn it off. do a test at 10 seconds and then work out the kinks and tighten up your appature speed according to the picture clairity.  i was a photo major for a while


----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

I just want to add the my jigs are size 10. Here is a small picfor a reminder.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

fishcapades did you make those jigs? nice job if you did were did you get the blades from? thanks -bob


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

What kind of paint do you guys use?

Shane


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

I bought the jigs premade off of ebay.... they were not painted. 

I painted them...


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

bigbob said:


> fishcapades did you make those jigs? nice job if you did were did you get the blades from? thanks -bob



Bob....you can buy the willow leaf blades very resonible from www.jannsnetcraft.com

hope it helps


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Wow where have I been? I cant believe I totally missed this one. If you do another, count me in.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I wondered why you didnt chime in too andy.....hopefully there will be another

I'll PM you if I don't see you sign up


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

count me in also as soon as i get my stuff to make them oh ,thanks tommyt im gonna get a lot of things there - bob


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

im sure ill orcistrate another one very soone... i love these things.:lol:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Very nice gentlemen, 

Update:

deputy865 ******
bhorn ********* sent
Fishcapades **** here
mkroulik ******* here
neil duffey ***** here
tommytubular *** sent
Nine Milly ******
landshark ******
ficious ******** here

landshark, Nine Milly. Please contact me as to your status, haven' heard from you, are you still in?? I would like to ship ASAP.

*Steve*,
Please PM me your address again.

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

deputy865 ******
bhorn ********* here
Fishcapades **** here
mkroulik ******* here
neil duffey ***** here
tommytubular *** sent
Nine Milly ******
landshark ****** sent
ficious ******** here

Nine Milly, Please contact me as to your status, haven' heard from you, are you still in?? I would like to ship ASAP.


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

went out today. Should be there in a day or two at the most.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

deputy865 ****** 
bhorn ********* here
Fishcapades **** here
mkroulik ******* here
neil duffey ***** here
tommytubular *** sent
Nine Milly ****** sent
landshark ****** here
ficious ******** here

Will post group pic when they are all here.

Harry


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

and as for deputy865?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I just sent them. Sorry for the delay. My stupid paints all dried up.

Shane


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I see that my name still says sent?

Harry did you get them yet?

I sent them out last Thursday...

I believe I tied enough over the weekend to cover the swap again if need be and I can send out another shipment tomorrow.....please let me know


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

tommytubular,

As of yet they haven't arrived. I try to post sent/arrival as quick as I can so people know what's going on. I'll PM you when they arrive. If you want to ship again, I will return them if both arrive. The posting are as of todays mail.

deputy865,

Thanks for the update, I will ship when they are all here.

Harry


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks to this stupd weather, were not in that big of a hurry. It'll be the first of the year before we see safe ice again.

Mike


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey Harry ............... I aint seeing none of them *CATFICIOUS* jigs being pictured here. :lol:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Joe, 

cain tel, if I dew i had to off ya, iss seekrit.



deputy865 ****** here
bhorn ********* here
Fishcapades **** here
mkroulik ******* here
neil duffey ***** here
tommytubular *** sent
Nine Milly ****** sent
landshark ****** here
ficious ******** here

tommytubular,Nine Milly,

Looks like we'll just have to wait a little, holidays and all. I've got a package to a member lost in the snail mail myself. When the dust settles, I hope they all make it.

Harry


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Glad mine made it there safely!

Shane

P.S. Sorry for whoever gets one of mine with a screwed up eye. Noticed it at the post office .


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

ficious said:


> Joe,
> 
> cain tel, if I dew i had to off ya, iss seek
> 
> Harry



Come on Harry..............give it up. *WE ALL WANT TO SEE THE CATFICIOUS JIG !!*


----------

